

Ask HN: Can someone collate all the "Hacker News for x" sites?  - scotthtaylor

It would be great if someone could collate all of the &quot;Hacker News for x&quot; sites into one huge website.
======
cesarbs
Every time someone posts on HN that they've created a "Hacker News for X" I
wonder why the hell they don't use/create a subreddit for that.

